
Ask HN: How do you poach from a competitor without revealing your roadmap? - shiznit1618
I&#x27;m hiring a product manager for an X for Y company. I know there is good talent at company X, but the person I want to hire is in the perfect position to absorb some of our new Y ideas.<p>How should I pitch the opportunity while making it interesting, but not revealing too much?
======
oblib
Most people, given the choice, will want to work on something that interest
them.

If this person is already doing that and happy where they are you're rolling
the dice by telling them anything if they work for a competitor.

Before revealing anything ask them if they'd be willing to make the move.
Follow up enough to make sure you can agree on compensation in ballpark terms
and go from there.

